# Wood fired oven- cinnamon rolls.



## fishingpol (Sep 16, 2012)

I promised the wife cinnamon rolls at some point.  This is my first time making them.  I fired the oven about 7:00 am with maple.  Used a basic recipe and used bread flour instead of all purpose flour.  The dough was perfect and rose very nicely.  I pegged the thermometer, raked the coals out after a while and let the oven temp drop to 400.   I was supposed to get two pans out of the recipe, but I don't think I rolled the dough out enough, so I stuffed them into one pan.  I had to rise the dough a second time in the pan per the recipe.

Firing pics:






You can see the downdraft in action.  Flames go up in the dome and curl down the front and out the top of the door.  It was a nice clean burn.




Ready to go in.




Out.




My wife the chief sugar glazing inspector approved.   A good chunk went to the neighbors as a trade since we were out of powdered sugar.  The smell was incredible when done.  The rolls were airy and light, just a little flakey as I pulled them apart.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 16, 2012)

oh my good gracious.......I can smell them right through the computer screen.  WOW WOW WOW!  I gotta get your address, gonna have to make a weekend trip up there this fall!!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like a fat boy dream right there...


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks great fishingpol, what is up next?

zap


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 16, 2012)

.. Dude.... I just licked my phone man! looks yummy. Wheres my wife at??? Hey hun.... Look at this picture..... Make me some please


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 16, 2012)

Jon, that looks and sounds great! Can I put in an order for some of those on our next eastern trip?


----------



## rottiman (Sep 16, 2012)

WOW!! What more can I say?


----------



## rideau (Sep 16, 2012)

so now I'm hungry...


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 17, 2012)

zap said:


> Looks great fishingpol, what is up next?
> 
> zap


 
Maybe sticky buns next weekend. It was on the same page, I was short just a few ingriedients.


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 17, 2012)

If any of you folks make a trip up this way let me know, stop in, I'll feed ya.  I'll put you to work stoking the oven though.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh.My.  Just in time for breakfast.....would go great with my iced Blackcurrant Tea.(I rarely drink coffee other than in the coldest months)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 17, 2012)

Screw you and your awesome food makin me hungry. Why do I even open these threads? They're nothing but grief.


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Stop it!! That's not fair. You risk getting banned for torturing members here.


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 17, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Screw you and your awesome food makin me hungry. Why do I even open these threads? They're nothing but grief.


 
Your welcome.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 17, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> If any of you folks make a trip up this way let me know, stop in, I'll feed ya. I'll put you to work stoking the oven though.


 You're on!  We may be heading up your way in three weeks or so.  I'll let you know when.  Two day getaway for me and the Mrs......


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You're on! We may be heading up your way in three weeks or so. I'll let you know when. Two day getaway for me and the Mrs......


 
Where is the destination? New Hampshire?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 17, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Where is the destination? New Hampshire?


Not sure yet.  Web always wanted to go up that way in the fall for an overnighter, never have yet.


----------



## Defiant (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## bfunk13 (Sep 18, 2012)

SWEET!


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 19, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> oh my good gracious.......I can smell them right through the computer screen. WOW WOW WOW!


I can't say it any better.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 20, 2012)

Now that's just showing off!


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 21, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Now that's just showing off!


 
No, that will be when I make the sticky buns.


----------



## infinitymike (Sep 21, 2012)

the buns look great. can we see the oven?  Did you make it?


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 22, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> the buns look great. can we see the oven? Did you make it?


 

Here ya go. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-pizza-mud-oven-build-a-few-pics.86971/


----------

